# تجمهر الشباب القبطي بكفر الدوار إثر اختفاء فتاة قبطية



## minathapet (12 يناير 2010)

*اختفت الفتاة المسيحية كرستينا رياض عوض "19 عامًا" المقيمة بكفر الدوار وحاصلة على دبلوم تجارة.







وقال القس اسطفانوس راعي كنيسة مار جرجس بكفر الدوار، إن الفتاة اختفت يوم الأحد، ولديها صداقة مع أخت شاب مسلم، يُدعى محمد حسن الشحات، يسكن بقرية الوكيل بالقرب من كفر الدوار، وأضاف القس اسطفانوس أن الأسرة حررت محضرًا بقسم الشرطة تتهم فيه الشاب المسلم، وتجرى محاولات الآن مع الأمن، الذي طالب بالتهدئة رافضًا إعطاء أي وعود بإرجاع الفتاة. 

ويتجمهر الآن المئات من الشباب القبطي الغضب بكنيسة مار جرجس.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Mx1nnVvsU&layer_token=969b7686a3259163[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## minathapet (12 يناير 2010)

*فيديو تجمهر الشباب المسيحين أمام كنيسة مارجرجس كفر الدوار أثر أختفاء الفتاة القبطية*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Mx1nnVvsU&layer_token=969b7686a3259163 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Mx1nnVvsU&layer_token=969b7686a3259163 [/YOUTUBE]   



أرحموا أقباط مصر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: فيديو تجمهر الشباب المسيحين أمام كنيسة مارجرجس كفر الدوار أثر أختفاء الفتاة القبطية*

[YOUTUBE]_6Mx1nnVvsU&layer_token[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: فيديو تجمهر الشباب المسيحين أمام كنيسة مارجرجس كفر الدوار أثر أختفاء الفتاة القبطية*

ياااااااارب اتصرف 
الاوجاع بتزيد قوى​


----------



## proph (12 يناير 2010)

الرب يحميها ويرجعها الاهلها سالمة


----------



## ابراهيم5 (12 يناير 2010)

ولديها صداقة مع أخت شاب مسلم لا ياريت نصحح الجملة دية بجد والتصحيح( لديها علاقة مع مسلم اخ لصديقتها ...بجد صدقوني فية بنات مسيحية بتنساق وراء حب شباب مسلمة وفالاخر ييجوا اهلها لما تهرب ويقولوا اتخطفت انا مش بقول ان مفيش خطف لا فية لكن بس الصراحة  فية تقصير من بعض الاسر في رعاية بناتهم وفالاخر يرجعوا ويقولوا بناتنا اتخطفت ياريت فعلآ كلنا ننصح اي بنت متتعاملش مع شاب مسلم لا من بعيد ولا من قريب لان البنات قلبها كبير شوية ومسألة الحب مفيش اسهل منها عندهم ويقعوا في غرام شباب مسلمة. دة انا ولد وبتعامل بحذر مع اي بنت مسلمة وادينا بنسمع بيعملوا مصائد للشباب ويوقعوهم في الغلط وبعدها تحصل الفتن والازمات اللي موجودة المفروض ربنا يسترها علي اولاده كلهم


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا يحفظنا 
فيه ايه الايام دى ايه اللى حاصل 
ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة يارب


----------



## maged18 (12 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة لازم نعمل رسالة تنبيه في مصر كلها للشباب والبنات وخصوصا البنات 
اولا الصداقة تكون في اطار الكنيسة وبس واي بنت مسيحية تكون صاحبتها مسلمة تكون بحذر في التعامل انا مش بقول نمنع التعامل لكن بحذر شديد جدا يعني متخرجش معها متكونش عارفه ارقامها وكمان لازم الاهل يعلموا اولادهم وبناتهم كده زي مثلا واحد بيخلص مصلحة عند اي موظف نعقد بقى نبقى صحاب وده يقول سر ده لا فمثلا في الدراسة بكل مراحلها زمايل مش اكتر مش دي تحكي سرها لدي والحكاية تكبر لازم نكون صاحين من الذئاب اللي حولينا 
يعني هقول على تجربة شخصية انا ليا اصحاب كتير مسلمين بدأت اني انسحب منهم واروح الكنيسة والاجتماعات والانشطة دلوقتي يتصلوا بيا اقولهم معلش مش فاضي عشان انا في الكنيسة صدقوني بامانة بحس في صوتهم متغاظين عشان انا بدأت اني انشغل عنهم واكون في الكنيسة 
ياريت نكون شباب وبنات ربنا بجد ونتكاتف مع بعض عشان نحمي بعض 
وربنا يحميها ويرجعها بالسلامة


----------



## androw2000 (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: فيديو تجمهر الشباب المسيحين أمام كنيسة مارجرجس كفر الدوار أثر أختفاء الفتاة القبطية*

*يارب احنا مش عارفين نعمل حاجة وانت قولت فى يوحنا (15 : 5) "بدونى لا تقدرون انا تعملوا شيئا " واحنا اهو يارب بنادى عليك علشان من غيرك لا نستطيع انا نعمل شيئا بناااااااااااااادى يارب لا تتركنا انت قولت انت ها تبعتنا فى وسط ذئاب لكن لا تخافوا انا ها اكون معكم لا تخافوا واحنا واثقين يارب انك معانا وانك ها تيجى سريعنا يارب ارحمنا*


----------



## man4truth (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: فيديو تجمهر الشباب المسيحين أمام كنيسة مارجرجس كفر الدوار أثر أختفاء الفتاة القبطية*

*الله يساعد الأقباط ولا يتركهم
بدأوا الأقباط يصحوا شويه
لا تنازل عن حقوقنا المسلوبه من قبل المحمديين​*


----------



## proph (12 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم5 قال:


> ولديها صداقة مع أخت شاب مسلم لا ياريت نصحح الجملة دية بجد والتصحيح( لديها علاقة مع مسلم اخ لصديقتها ...بجد صدقوني فية بنات مسيحية بتنساق وراء حب شباب مسلمة وفالاخر ييجوا اهلها لما تهرب ويقولوا اتخطفت انا مش بقول ان مفيش خطف لا فية لكن بس الصراحة فية تقصير من بعض الاسر في رعاية بناتهم وفالاخر يرجعوا ويقولوا بناتنا اتخطفت ياريت فعلآ كلنا ننصح اي بنت متتعاملش مع شاب مسلم لا من بعيد ولا من قريب لان البنات قلبها كبير شوية ومسألة الحب مفيش اسهل منها عندهم ويقعوا في غرام شباب مسلمة. دة انا ولد وبتعامل بحذر مع اي بنت مسلمة وادينا بنسمع بيعملوا مصائد للشباب ويوقعوهم في الغلط وبعدها تحصل الفتن والازمات اللي موجودة المفروض ربنا يسترها علي اولاده كلهم


 

حرام يا اخي ابراهيم هذا الكلام وليش الذي يقتل ما يقدر يخطف 
يعني هذه اعراض ناس وما يصير تحكي من غير دليل 
احترامي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم 
تحياتي 

​


----------



## BITAR (12 يناير 2010)

*لا زلنا نكرر*
*احزروا الصديقه المسلمه*
*والصديق المسلم*
*والتصقوا بالكنيسة*
*لتجدوا من يرشدكم*​


----------



## طحبوش (12 يناير 2010)

يا رب ارحم و استر بناتك و اولادك


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2010)

*ليه كل ده بيحصل فى الاقباط

بلدنا بقى مفيهاش امن ولا امان وأسمنا بلد الامن والامان

وياترى ايه هيحصل تانى

اتصرف انت يارب وخد حقنا​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحمنااااااا
احنا تعبانين اوووووووووووى​*


----------



## ناتو (12 يناير 2010)

:download::download::download::download: الرب   يصبر  ويساعد امهاوابوها  المساكين  بمصابهم  الاليم  والمفجع للبنت  اولا  لانو  المسكينه  هي  اكثر  المتضررين لو  كانت  حقا  قد  خطفت  وصلوا  ليسوع  وامه  العذراء  ليرحموها    بواسع  رحمتهم  ...من الرب  نطلب  لها ... نحن  اخوانها  مسيحيي  العراق  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فنحن  نبكي  الدم  بدل  الدموع  للاخبار  المحزنة  التي  نسمعها  سواء  لاقباط  مصر  او  لمسيحيي  العراق  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يا  اخوتي  لاتدعوا  الشك  يدخل  بينكم  وتختلقوا  اعذار  وكلام  لا  يصح  قوله   عن   الفتاة  الا  يكفيها  مصابها  من  الاغراب  لتفترضوا  ولتبتلوها  بما  لا  يعلم  به  احد  وانتم  اخوانها  واخوتها  في المسيح  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




صلوا  لاجلها  ولاجلنا  جميعا  ليرحمنا  رب  المجد  :Love_Letter_Open:امين:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2010)

*ربنا موجود وكفاية بقى كفاية ​*


----------



## maged18 (12 يناير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *لا زلنا نكرر*
> *احزروا الصديقه المسلمه*
> *والصديق المسلم*
> *والتصقوا بالكنيسة*
> *لتجدوا من يرشدكم*​



وانا بضم صوتي لكلامك لانه مظبوط مليون المائة وياريت نعمل هذا التحذير في كل مكان وربنا يكون معها ويجميها انا كل ما بسمع بالموضوع ده قلبي بيوجعني بجد


----------



## DODY2010 (13 يناير 2010)

يااااااااااارب احمنا تعبنا ببجد تعبنا ارفع غضبك عنا عايزين رحمتك ومحبتك يارب


----------



## داود 2010 (18 يناير 2010)

اهو خطف بنت مسيحية ولا حياة لمت ينادى مال لو كانت مسلمة شو يصير يا اهل المحروسة


----------



## androw2000 (18 يناير 2010)

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا
ربنا يعطى نعمة وقوة وبركة لاهالى المخطوفين كلهم
وربنا معاهم ويرجع كرستين بالسلامة وبسرعة
شكرا


----------

